# Game 7: Nets @ Heat (11/6 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 6, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Jerry Stackhouse
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bounce back game. Hopefully our shooters hit their shots tomorrow night. This is the 1st game of a 6 game homestand. 

vs New Jersey 
vs Utah 
vs Boston 
vs Toronto 
vs Phoenix 
vs Charlotte


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I expect us to demolish all of those teams, hopefully making a statement against Boston.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bounce back game. Hopefully our shooters hit their shots tomorrow night. This is the 1st game of a 6 game homestand.
> 
> vs New Jersey
> vs Utah
> ...


Should be able to go 6-0 over this, although I'd be happy with 5-1(as long as the loss isn't to Boston).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One game at a time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So add in Lopez's 3-5 start and starting centers are now 15-18 in the last two games.

Bosh now 0-3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Are the bigs not cutting to the basket? Why can Lebron/Wade get double and tripled and we never get an easy cut? As I type this Bosh FINALLY gets a hoop from Lebron cutting to the rim.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible start, what are we doing out there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo picks up his 2nd foul. House in.

Lets hope he got all his misses out last night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is so stupid, why can't we play Chalmers and see what he can give us? 


Nice attack Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets hope we can actually quiet a center and PG combo one day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep attacking, Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we might need more offense in this first unit. Noone is scared of Arroyo or Anthony, perhaps we put Rio in at the point (as he's a better shooter).

Otherwise, Big Z starting concerns me only because he's very foul prone. He's fitting into his role so nicely on this team.

Ill be suprised if Mike Miller isnt starting by the end of the year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kill them Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Eddie hasn't got all those misses out yet


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade getting cute around the rim


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do teams seem to get so many 2nd chance opportunities against us?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Why do teams seem to get so many 2nd chance opportunities against us?


Joel will probably get blamed for that while sitting on the bench.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Joel will probably get blamed for that while sitting on the bench.


No, he gets the blame for being a ****ty rebounder while being in the game. Other than him I blame Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seeing as its been a problem for years, its the system. Gotta be.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> No, he gets the blame for being a ****ty rebounder while being in the game. Other than him I blame Bosh.


Pat Riley thinks he's a good player. I happen to agree but I'm sure you know something nobody else does.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Seeing as its been a problem for years, its the system. Gotta be.


I used to always wonder why Zo had trouble averaging double digit boards.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> Pat Riley thinks he's a good player. I happen to agree but I'm sure you know something nobody else does.


Pat Riley knows that Joel is a ****ty rebounder, which is why he decided to keep so many bigs on the team.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

anyway, I'm done talking about Joel. He shows a lot of effort but he is a bad rebounder. It's pointless to argue against that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-24 NJ after 1

Good to see Lebron finally being aggressive and attacking the rim. He'd been a little too passive up to now.

Miami is holding them to 39%. 2nd chance points is the difference though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I gotta admit, I was hoping for more from Anthony this year though. I understand he's got a certain role to play, but I was thinking 4/7/2.5 or something. It's early I spose.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Pat Riley knows that Joel is a ****ty rebounder, which is why he decided to keep so many bigs on the team.


He's not a bad rebounder because that's too simple a way to put it. He's an elite shotblocker and he's often going for blocks. Zo had the exact same situation. He hardly ever averaged double digit boards and he was NOT a bad rebounder.

If you know what to look for you would see that Joel expertly boxes out. He's probably just an average rebounder who goes for lots of blocks and accomplishes his role in the system. Nothing more, nothing less. Raw rebound stats don't tell the story. You need objective analysis.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> I gotta admit, I was hoping for more from Anthony this year though. I understand he's got a certain role to play, but I was thinking 4/7/2.5 or something. It's early I spose.


you play ****ty, you get benched. it's quite simple.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel is really bad at holding his ground, he gets pushed around too easily underneath and can barely land without looking like he's about to fall over. If rebounding skill consisted only of getting a running start and leaping as high as you could, he would be one of the league leaders.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I gotta admit, I was hoping for more from Anthony this year though. I understand he's got a certain role to play, but I was thinking 4/7/2.5 or something. It's early I spose.


5rpg and 1.3bpg in only 19mpg is pretty good. He gives us nothing on offense though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, House airballs a 3. He's way off.

There we go again with the 2d chance points....


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> He's not a bad rebounder because that's too simple a way to put it. He's an elite shotblocker and he's often going for blocks. Zo had the exact same situation. He hardly ever averaged double digit boards and he was NOT a bad rebounder.
> 
> If you know what to look for you would see that Joel expertly boxes out. He's probably just an average rebounder who goes for lots of blocks and accomplishes his role in the system. Nothing more, nothing less. Raw rebound stats don't tell the story. You need objective analysis.


Bla, you can't leave it alone, so how could I?
Joel is NOT an average rebounder, he's a terrible rebounder. Oh yeah he boxes out, but then he can't grab them. Zo, even though not an elite rebounder, was still good enough to get more than 9 a game, unlike Anthony who's lucky when he gets 5.
I don't just look at raw rebounding stats, I watched all the games. I see with my own eyes how terrible Anthony is at rebounding.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z seems to be getting called for a few techs these days. I hate these new rules.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 5rpg and 1.3bpg in only 19mpg is pretty good. He gives us nothing on offense though.


It's not good when you don't need to concentrate on anything else. Any center in the league could get those numbers if they didn't have to exert any effort on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> Bla, you can't leave it alone, so how could I?
> Joel is NOT an average rebounder, he's a terrible rebounder. Oh yeah he boxes out, but then he can't grab them. Zo, even though not an elite rebounder, was still good enough to get more than 9 a game, unlike Anthony who's lucky when he gets 5.
> I don't just look at raw rebounding stats, I watched all the games. I see with my own eyes how terrible Anthony is at rebounding.


He often boxes out and lets the guard grab the ball to initiate the break. I see it all the time. I could care less who gets the board as long as we're not giving up offensive boards. With Joel he is doing his job to keep that from happening. If he wasn't then he probably wouldn't be starting considering he isn't out there for his offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> It's not good when you don't need to concentrate on anything else. Any center in the league could get those numbers if they didn't have to exert any effort on offense.


Any center could not get those numbers. Of the dozens of centers in the league Joel led the league in rebounds per 48 minutes last year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't hate Joel but I really think he starts because Z just doesn't have enough stamina and is too old to be a starting center anymore.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> He often boxes out and lets the guard grab the ball to initiate the break. I see it all the time. I could care less who gets the board as long as we're not giving up offensive boards. With Joel he is doing his job to keep that from happening. If he wasn't then he probably wouldn't be starting considering he isn't out there for his offense.


I got news for you: we lose our games because of our offense. He's such a burden on offense, we play 3 and a half (arroyo) against 5. Teams can double James and Wade or Bosh at the same time because of Joel.
Do you know him personally? Did he save your kitten when you were a little boy? Why do you have to defend his ****ty ****ty play?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh and by the way, I blame Bosh more than anyone else for our losses. Bosh has been even worse than Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> It's not good when you don't need to concentrate on anything else. Any center in the league could get those numbers if they didn't have to exert any effort on offense.


Setting screens on every play exerts quite a bit of energy. 

And WC, his Per36 are 3/8/2.5. Pretty close to what you predicted


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Setting screens on every play exerts quite a bit of energy.
> 
> And WC, his Per36 are 3/8/2.5. Pretty close to what you predicted


8 rebs for a "defensive big" are terrible


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I don't hate Joel but I really think he starts because Z just doesn't have enough stamina and is too old to be a starting center anymore.


No doubt. Z is a very good player but he has health concerns and that's not changing.



Shaoxia said:


> I got news for you: we lose our games because of our offense. He's such a burden on offense, we play 3 and a half (arroyo) against 5. Teams can double James and Wade or Bosh at the same time because of Joel.
> Do you know him personally? Did he save your kitten when you were a little boy? Why do you have to defend his ****ty ****ty play?


We've lost 2 games. We have the best defensive stats in the league and he's one of our best defenders. He does a lot on offense with setting screens and passing but you don't have stats for that. Spo does.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo makes a shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> 8 rebs for a "defensive big" are terrible


But 2.5bpg is great for a defensive big.

But I aint defending the guy's play. If we had anyone bigger and better, they'd start. But we dont right now.

Erik Dampier would have been nice but too late now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade seems to be the only guy doing anything much right now...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> We've lost 2 games. We have the best defensive stats in the league and he's one of our best defenders. *He does a lot on offense with setting screens and passing but you don't have stats for that*. Spo does.


I give up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade with the and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaoxia said:


> I give up


You should.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade with 18 now


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

no personal attacks-w2b


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was hot, nice cut by Haslem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade blocks Lopez again! :laugh:

nice ball movement


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ Lopez getting blocked again the same way he probably never wanted to again.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Joel is one of our best defenders.. pfffffffff. the guy weighs 100 lbs and has a vertical leap of 2 inches. Riley thinks he's a good player no one else does, yeah you're right, no one else does cause if they waived him today no one would pick him up. I am telling you he should be working at the snack bar. he makes vladimir stepania look like wilt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LEBRON!

Finally, he gets an open court dunk


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> Joel is one of our best defenders.. pfffffffff. the guy weighs 100 lbs and has a vertical leap of 2 inches. Riley thinks he's a good player no one else does, yeah you're right, no one else does cause if they waived him today no one would pick him up. I am telling you he should be working at the snack bar. he makes vladimir stepania look like wilt


Vertical leap is one of his biggest assets. What are you talking about...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the alley oop dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3 straight dunks by the big 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat all of a sudden shooting 58% for the game and still holding NJ to under 40%.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

PoetLaureate said:


> 3 straight dunks by the big 3!


Big 2 and Bosh, please


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat all of a sudden shooting 58% for the game and still holding NJ to under 40%.


I know eventually we're going to be able to play like this against teams like New Orleans but I'm impatient and hope it happens soon.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If Denver said no to a Melo for Favors deal they're insane.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo late getting to Morrow. Now it's just a 4 point game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like I said in the last game thread, its only a matter of time until teams go straight zone on us when we have Arroyo, Wade and Lebron in the game together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Morrow is lighting us up. 

Rio plz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-51 Miami at the half

Sloppy end to the quarter.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> Vertical leap is one of his biggest assets. What are you talking about...


your confusing height and long arms with vertical leap. joel has cement in his shoes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is playing incredible, but everyone else needs to step it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any chance we could acquire Hinrich or somebody? That'd be a nice pickup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morrow is just camping out in the corner. Penetration against the Heat D will kill us every time because everyone crashes down in the paint and leaves that player on the weak side wide open. Morrow has hurt us because he's hitting that shot tonight. Same play beat us late last night on the Ariza 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> your confusing height and long arms with vertical leap. joel has cement in his shoes


He jumps like a deer. Athleticism is the only reason he's in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He is athletic, but the only time we see it is when he's blocking shots. He's not an athletic rebounder, or a natural one. He's a physical player - but he's not big enough to stop the dominant centers in this league.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Adam said:


> He jumps like a deer. Athleticism is the only reason he's in the league.


that I agree with


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Morrow is just camping out in the corner. Penetration against the Heat D will kill us every time because everyone crashes down in the paint and leaves that player on the weak side wide open. Morrow has hurt us because he's hitting that shot tonight. Same play beat us late last night on the Ariza 3.


Problem is, Morrow is a career 45% three point shooter. He's not gonna miss many.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just realised:

Wade is shooting 46% for the year
Lebron is shooting 45%
Bosh is shooting 43%

These guys are all career high forty, low fifty guys. They arent going to continue to miss like this for much longer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Problem is, Morrow is a career 45% three point shooter. He's not gonna miss many.


Exactly.

Wow, Arroyo passes up a wide open shot, gets it back an misses a wide open shot..


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

The reason The Nets is making it close cause of 3 players, Lopez, Favor, Morrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Nets are back in a zone. Lets see how long until Spo changes the lineup...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to get Lebron and Bosh some looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the sweet and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Double double for Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice block by Joel. He has also boxed out perfectly and let Bosh clean up the boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just cant get a big lead up, so annoying


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ in for Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ takes the charge on Lopez. nice D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the beautiful hook.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> He jumps like a deer. Athleticism is the only reason he's in the league.


took him 12 minutes but he finally scored a point. jor-el for MVP !


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep it going Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> took him 12 minutes but he finally scored a point. jor-el for MVP !


He's not out there to score.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is probably Bosh's best game so far this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with another fastbreak layup.

Love how aggressive he's been tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with an and1

Lebron with his 8th assist


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamn Favors gets full value when he picks up a foul. He's going to hurt some people if they don't avoid him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron!

SWEET


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A scarf in Miami? That's just not a good look...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That Wade to Lebron alley will be shown all year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what i'm talkin about


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> A scarf in Miami? That's just not a good look...


Hey, its in the 60's! down here :laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> He's not out there to score.


he sure as hell isn't out there to rebound or defend either. spud webb was a better rebounder. it's too bad his incredible vertical leap doesn't help him get rebounds. 4 reb in 20 min is horrible. you make it seem like blocking 1.3 shots a game makes u a good defender... kendall gill led the league in steals one year, doesn't mean he could stop anyone from scoring at will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was anyone else wondering for a second why Wade was going so slow there right before he gave it back to Lebron?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hey, its in the 60's! down here :laugh:


Just mocking the rest of the country :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron with his 9th assist to James Jones.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is hovering around TWill after that cheap shot. He better hope LeBron is ok.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 33333

Over T-Will


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with the angry three :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW Lebron FOR 333333333333

Holy **** :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

87-68 Miami after 3

Good to see the 3rd quarter blitz back. This time it was 32-17 in favor of Miami.

Lebron and Bosh were great in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, now that's just plain vengeful :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wonder why nobody thought about him becoming a 20 + 10 guy this year. I didn't even think about it either. People were saying, "Average a triple double," but nobody threw out 20 + 10 and it looks like it could happen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron god damn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House still cant hit anything tonight.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Adam said:


> Wonder why nobody thought about him becoming a 20 + 10 guy this year. I didn't even think about it either. People were saying, "Average a triple double," but nobody threw out 20 + 10 and it looks like it could happen.


joel is a 20 + 10 guy.. 20 minutes , 10 zeros on his stat line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can Bosh play NJ every night?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> joel is a 20 + 10 guy.. 20 minutes , 10 zeros on his stat line


Starting again on Tuesday.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane Wade 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're up 20 and all people wanna talk about is Joel ****ing Anthony :laugh:

Enough already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 have been massive tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House finally hits a shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 now all over the 20pt mark.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones already has 22 three pointers and it's November. Incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> James Jones already has 22 three pointers and it's November. Incredible.


This is big because now when Mike gets back, we can start him and not have to worry about needing his offense with the 2nd unit, like was 1st thought before we knew how JJ would play.

Jamaal hits 2 free throws!!!...!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The deep bench is terrible. Dont see why we dont have Big Pitt in for times like these. He cant be any worse than Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-89

Nice bounce back win and nice way to start this 6 game home stand.

Wade, Lebron and Bosh collectively played their best game of the season together.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

player of the game? my vote goes to joel anthony


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade for POTG guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

POTG is a tough one tonight. I'll go with Wade. 29/10/3/2/1

But Lebron was finally aggressive from start to finish and selfish at times, which he should be.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Wade for POTG guys?


I second that. Block on Lopez was insane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade POTG. He's been scoring at nearly the same pace as last year if you take out the Boston game, pretty remarkable. Lebron deserves some props for his playmaking the last few games. It looks like he's settling into being the primary ballhandler.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Take out Wade's 1st game vs Boston where he was obviously very rusty, Wade is shooting 53% for the season.

Add in the 4-16 and he's at 49%. Still great.

Lebron's at 47% now. So they're both getting closer to their usual %.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They both should be above their usual percentage though. Lebron needs to attack the paint like he did tonight, rather than settle for the long jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> They both should be above their usual percentage though. Lebron needs to attack the paint like he did tonight, rather than settle for the long jumper.


Well after today, Wade is now above his career FG% and climbing after that awful Boston game, and Lebron is just 4 missed baskets off of 50%. Its still very early in the season. Big games, either good or bad, will swing things.

Then there's Bosh..

But even for him, after this 21pt game, his ppg went up a full point. Shows just how early it is in the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is true - gotta keep things in perspective I guess. We're only 7 games into a very long season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ :rock:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That last pic is awesome.

Missed the game again cuz of work.

Any of you can tell me what's the deal with Bosh now that he finally have 20 pts?

Also, how the **** does Wade gets 10 rebounds and Bosh gets like 5?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron's last 4:

20.75 ppg
4.25 rpg
9.59 apg
2.25 spg
0.50 bpg
3.25 tpg
26/56 fg = 48%
3/12 3fg = 25%
26/33 ft = 79%
34.00 mpg

Dwyane's last 4:

25.00 ppg
7.00 rpg
3.25 apg
1.50 spg
1.00 bpg
3.50 tpg
33/59 fg = 56%
4/10 3fg = 40%
30/37 ft = 81%
31.75 mpg

Seriously efficient from Dwyane...wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick numbers, especially when you look at their minutes per game. 

The only thing a little weird is Lebron's rebounding numbers. Whereas his assists continue to climb, his rebounding numbers go down. Meanwhile, Wade now has 2 10 rebound games in a row. I wonder if there's a specific reason why this is happening?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> When first asked about the foul, James shrugged it off, saying, “I don’t think it was a dirty play.’’ He went on to say that he’d been hit harder than that in his NBA career and in his high school football career.
> 
> But when informed of Williams’ remarks, James denied exaggerating his fall. And he wanted to make sure the Heat will face the Nets again this season. They do. The teams will meet again April 3 in Newark.
> 
> “Awesome,’’ James said. “I’ll be ready for it.’’


Terrence Williams is on the list :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A completely unnecessary alley-oop by Wade, but fun to watch nonetheless


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Unneccesary? Sure. Completely awesome? Yes


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

W2B, full version of your picture... I beg you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------

